# Burton Zone laces guide



## g_ngan (Mar 18, 2012)

Just received Burton's replacement laces. Any video or guide out there?


----------



## g_ngan (Mar 18, 2012)

g_ngan said:


> Just received Burton's replacement laces. Any video or guide out there?



So no one had replaced Burton’s shoe laces?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

g_ngan said:


> So no one had replaced Burton’s shoe laces?!?


What specifically do you want to know? They're laces...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm guessing you mean Speed Zone, so here's google to the rescue;

https://info.burton.com/hc/en-us/articles/235514247-How-to-Re-lace-Speed-Zone-Boots


----------



## g_ngan (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. My search result also showed the diagram however; it’s not saying much. For instance, it doesn’t say whether it matters for doing upper or lower zone first. It’s not showing how the tool works. I am looking whether there is another guide out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/I8uCkoCHnbo


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

g_ngan said:


> Thanks. My search result also showed the diagram however; it’s not saying much. For instance, it doesn’t say whether it matters for doing upper or lower zone first. It’s not showing how the tool works. I am looking whether there is another guide out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just replaced these on a pair of Burton Supreme boots. The newer laces are thicker and can not be threaded through the guides like in the video posted without the use of some implement. On one boot I glued a piece of fishing line to the end, but it was a PITA and called Burton and got the tool and some extra laces in the process. I did not find a concise video either, but it is pretty straight forward. Burton does provide an illustration you can google; blow up the illustration a bit to see the procedure more clearly. As far as the tool is concerned, you just thread it through the guides, put the end of the lace about an 1/8 inch through the protruding loop of the cable and pull the lace through the guide. The illustration of the procedure will show the steps on where to start and the type of knot you need for the end.

....did not notice you found the guide online. Either zone can be done independently, so it does not matter. The tool PULLS the laces through the guides after you thread the tip of the lace through the loop. Don't over think it, it's a simple procedure.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Art was never my strong point, but this will give you an idea of the method:


----------

